# Just put on my Vararam



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I love it!
The car seams to breath even better than my AEM.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks nice! :cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

any changes in sound?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batmans said:


> any changes in sound?


it would have to. other than the slight baffling of the filter you're looking down the throat of the TB


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

nothing much over my AEM.
The MAF screen still blocks most of it.
It breaths a lot better than my 4in tube on the AEM


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

*Put mine on a week ago*

After reading these posts, I was sold on the Vararam. I ordered and installed it in about 2 hours. Took my time with the shroud cuts, just wanted to make sure my measurments were correct, and unsplicing the wires to make them reach was a bit tedious, as I didn't want to cut or break any wires. But, it I believe it does register on the seat of the pants meter. I will be able to tell when I get a chance to go to the strip and let you guys know then. I am no mechanic, but it does make sense that if the air doesn't have to make ANY turns, and even slightly has positive pressure(at speed) and your MAF is in a cooler environment, it has to be an improvement.
OH, I have a predator tune on it, and after the install, it said I needed to go down at least 4% ltft on both banks, which means I needed to trick the system into thinking my injectors were smaller so it would give more fuel. I believe this could be the result of more air being introduced causing it to need more fuel... and that should equal more HP, right?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

shiftR said:


> After reading these posts, I was sold on the Vararam. I ordered and installed it in about 2 hours. Took my time with the shroud cuts, just wanted to make sure my measurments were correct, and unsplicing the wires to make them reach was a bit tedious, as I didn't want to cut or break any wires. But, it I believe it does register on the seat of the pants meter. I will be able to tell when I get a chance to go to the strip and let you guys know then. I am no mechanic, but it does make sense that if the air doesn't have to make ANY turns, and even slightly has positive pressure(at speed) and your MAF is in a cooler environment, it has to be an improvement.
> OH, I have a predator tune on it, and after the install, it said I needed to go down at least 4% ltft on both banks, which means I needed to trick the system into thinking my injectors were smaller so it would give more fuel. I believe this could be the result of more air being introduced causing it to need more fuel... and that should equal more HP, right?


I don't think a CAI is anything that the ECU can't adjuster to on its own. You aren't talking that much of a difference.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

shiftR said:


> Took my time with the shroud cuts


What shroud did you have to cut? The plastic radiator cover, or the intake components themselves? I like this product, but if it has to be modified to fit, especially considering that it's model specific, I'd be pretty turned off by it.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Poncho Dan,
After you remove the cover, you will see the radiator shroud, just 2 clips on either side and it slides up and you can put a piece of 2x4 under the right side lip to hold it up. A dremel will cut through it like butter, then you just pick off the residual plastic and slide it down back in place. It isn't much to cut, but just hard to make that first contact of a cutting tool to your perfectly good shroud. I have a photo of the piece I cut off and will post it when I get home. I plan on going to the drag strip this Friday to see if that plus my diablosport tuner made much of an improvement.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is a pic of the piece I had to cut off the shroud.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool. I'm getting this within the next month or two (I'll be saving tons while the GTO is in storage)... Fram doesn't make a replacement air filter, and if I'm forced to blow $50-60 on a K&N drop in, I'm going the extra mile and upgrading the whole damn airbox instead.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a quick question, does the filter get wet if you drive it in the rain? Mine is my daily driver, and I don't want to hydro an engine.

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> I have a quick question, does the filter get wet if you drive it in the rain? Mine is my daily driver, and I don't want to hydro an engine.
> 
> Jerry


I would think it would be OK. No different the a WRX, Camaro SS, Tran-Am with the open ram air scoops that lead right to the filter.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I never thought of that jpalamar. You just sold me on one. I'll get a VR and a tune in the spring. 

Jerry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only way you're going to hydro-lock an engine is to ingest so much that it fills the cylinder and amount getting thru (which will be minimal) would just help cool the charge. go to Wikipedia and look up water injection


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

shiftR said:


> After reading these posts, I was sold on the Vararam. I ordered and installed it in about 2 hours. Took my time with the shroud cuts, just wanted to make sure my measurments were correct, and unsplicing the wires to make them reach was a bit tedious, as I didn't want to cut or break any wires. But, it I believe it does register on the seat of the pants meter. I will be able to tell when I get a chance to go to the strip and let you guys know then. I am no mechanic, but it does make sense that if the air doesn't have to make ANY turns, and even slightly has positive pressure(at speed) and your MAF is in a cooler environment, it has to be an improvement.
> OH, I have a predator tune on it, and after the install, it said I needed to go down at least 4% ltft on both banks, which means I needed to trick the system into thinking my injectors were smaller so it would give more fuel. I believe this could be the result of more air being introduced causing it to need more fuel... and that should equal more HP, right?


I can guarantee you that you are getting NO positive pressure. The intake works much better than some like the K&N or LPE. it's not as staight of a shot as you think and some have issues with noisy MAF signals with the VR. it's a good idea to get a tune as first the mentioned MAF noise possibility and the computer may not compensate for wide open throttle air fuel ratio like you may think. you need a wideband O2 controller on it to really see what's going on with AFR.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

batmans said:


> any changes in sound?


I cant even hear my Vararam. When i had my k&n i could hear it gulping air. Maybe thats due to the inlet being on the drivers side?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I would think it would be OK. No different the a WRX, Camaro SS, Tran-Am with the open ram air scoops that lead right to the filter.


The path way is not as direct as you think they are, there is a series of turns the air has to make before it gets to the filter. On top of that there is trays that catch and drain any water, that manage to make it before it gets to the filter.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Now I am confused, should I stay away from the direct path air filters for a daily driver? I would order a Vararam in a second If I was guaranteed not to create a problem in bad weather. 

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> Now I am confused, should I stay away from the direct path air filters for a daily driver? I would order a Vararam in a second If I was guaranteed not to create a problem in bad weather.
> 
> Jerry


If you can get enough water though that filter to hurt your motor you would have to be under water. I don't think you would have a problem at all.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Just ran into a problem. I attempted to order the Vararam from PFYC.com and noticed it said for 05-06 only. I called Vararam and they said the 04 radiator is shorter and thinner. Tech said he has had people fit the 04 but after I hung up I thought of something. The 04 has a different size throttle body. Is the outside diameter the same as the 05-06? I might still order one but I need some final info. Has anyone put one on an 04?

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> Just ran into a problem. I attempted to order the Vararam from PFYC.com and noticed it said for 05-06 only. I called Vararam and they said the 04 radiator is shorter and thinner. Tech said he has had people fit the 04 but after I hung up I thought of something. The 04 has a different size throttle body. Is the outside diameter the same as the 05-06? I might still order one but I need some final info. Has anyone put one on an 04?
> 
> Jerry


I thought you were in 05/06. I wouldn't do it for an 04. Paying $300 for a CAI that you would have to mod is just silly.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> If you can get enough water though that filter to hurt your motor you would have to be under water. I don't think you would have a problem at all.


he b right


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Again, Hijacked this thread to keep up the info on the Vararam intakes. I have been thinking about it and I believe if I am going for the bigest bang for the cold air intake buck then I would like to try and fit the Vararam. It would move my MAF to colder air, and injest better at the same time. I would also get a 93 octane tune and hope to get around 385hp at the flywheel. Other cold airs would help some but hot MAF readings would still pull timing. If I decide not to go with Vararam, then I will just get a drop in K&N and go for the tune. 
I have an e-mail into Vector Motorsports in Michigan and will see what they say also. If the radiator shroud trimming just a little different and I can get the hose to seal over the LS1 throttle body, then I will go for the Vararam. I'm not just for Vararam but believe the MAF relocation does a lot of good. I also run the VR on my 09 G8 GT and had very good results. I would like to show some loyalty if I can. Please keep the ideas coming. I don't know if i'm forgeting something or just need to learn more. 

Thanks again guys. 

Jerry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you have the 05/06 hood to take advantage of the vararam? Iat relocate should be considered too even with the vararam.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I thought the hood scoops were too far back to be utilized by the VR. Oh, boy, I will have to call them again or see if anyone here has pics of one installed.

Jerry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The hood scoops don't do much of anything if at all. It would work with a flat hood. The issue on a LS1 isn't the hood, radiator or TB. The ODs of a 75mm TB and 90mm TB are the same as well as the different MAFs. It's the IDs that are different. The biggest problem is the distance between the TB and the radiator (~6"). The LS2 TB sits almost 2" further back. Couple that with the LS1 MAF being longer than the LS2 MAF and you run out of room. As anyone that has a VR will tell you there isn't a lot of room left over on the LS2. Some have been able to shoehorn one in by trimming the filter and MAF and some have then still had issues with it. A couple of people that have PMed told me that VR said it would work on their LS1 and yet they couldn't get it to. Doesn't surprise me.

Here's a picture of the LS1, TB to the shroud. Take out the 3 5/8" for the MAF and there's not a lot of room for the tray and filter then is there?


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll just get the K&N one and call it a day.


Jerry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

deputycrawford said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll just get the K&N one and call it a day.
> 
> 
> Jerry


I'd look here and over at LS1GTO as there are usually quite a few used intakes for sale and they don't wear out. I know a lot of the guys I've sold my intake to turn around and sell their old ones.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I've read that Vararam isn't smog legal in CA. 

Would my best bet be a K&N FIPK?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't waste your money on a KNN drop in as they are proven not to do anything. GM High Preformance mag did a test when they were doing a GTO build. Stock VS KNN was less then 1 HP gain. Before I would dropp $40 on a filter and $15 on a cleaner kit I would spring for 3 new regular filters or go all out for a full intake.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

For your 04, the best bank for your buck is this inlet tube:
Car Parts - Partsco.com
We dynoed an 04 with a stock inlet pipe and a K&N flatpanel. I took my pipe off and we put it on his car, just this inlet pipe and got 10hp. 

and as far as the filter goes, just go to an auto parts store and look at the K&N filter tester. Try it for your self. I did and never looked back.

biggest bank for your 04 though is the OTRCAI handmade jusr for your car, customized as you need it. I love mine.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't waste your money on a KNN drop in as they are proven not to do anything. GM High Preformance mag did a test when they were doing a GTO build. Stock VS KNN was less then 1 HP gain. Before I would dropp $40 on a filter and $15 on a cleaner kit I would spring for 3 new regular filters or go all out for a full intake.


Can you recommend a full intake that’s CARB approved? I really am new to the world of GTO modding =/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't waste your money on a KNN drop in as they are proven not to do anything. GM High Preformance mag did a test when they were doing a GTO build. Stock VS KNN was less then 1 HP gain. .


The same can be said for ported TB and TB bypasses. I've been told by tuners that its little to no gain from those. But I was one of those people that did them because they was free.


GTOJer said:


> For your 04, the best bank for your buck is this inlet tube:
> Car Parts - Partsco.com
> We dynoed an 04 with a stock inlet pipe and a K&N flatpanel. I took my pipe off and we put it on his car, just this inlet pipe and got 10hp.
> 
> ...


:agree

Also that looks simular to my JHP MAF pipe.


preach said:


> Can you recommend a full intake that’s CARB approved? I really am new to the world of GTO modding =/


The best of my knowlage there is no CARB approved intakes. An intake is pretty easy to swap out when it comes to SMOG time.


----------

